# Guinness Picks World's Longest Nose



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Holy Noses! 

http://www.aolnews.com/weird-news/article/guinness-picks-worlds-longest-nose/19637934


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

awwwwwwwww, you had me at "guinness"


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ But of course! :lol


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

woo thas a large schnoz! and I thought Jimmy Durante had it bad, lol.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Yeah, I know! It almost looks photoshopped! Love the title of the article -- heh, "picked" the longest nose! :lol


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I wonder if he is self conscious about it. I would think kissing might be an issue.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Who needs a nose job? Or is he proud of it? .


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Imagine how much snot he produces when he has a cold, he probably needs to blow his nose on a beach towel :lol Poor guy at least he's getting some fame though.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Ew, thanks for the image! :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gonzo!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Meet Mehmet Ozyurek -- the man with the world's largest nose. According to Guinness World Records officials, the Turkish national's epic proboscis measures 3.46 inches from bridge to tip.


----------

